# Pygmy Cory and CRS breeder Compatibility



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

As title said..

LFS keeps assuring me that these cute lil tikes are Shrimp safe(not eating baby shrimp or so) I really like em.. So Any suggestions on this?

Drew


----------



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

I haven't kept pygmy's, but I have three other kinds of cories, and they definitely eat baby cherry shrimp (which would also be true of crystal's). In fact, I think they're more efficient at it than a lot of my other fish, because they can root into tiny spaces so easily.

The baby shrimp are just millimetres long, so pretty much anything that can manage to catch them will eat them. On the other hand, I would still say they're compatible. If you have places for the shrimp to hide, at least some of them will make it to adulthood, and the shrimp breed pretty regularly...so you should end up with plenty.

Cliff


----------



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree with Cliff.
A few months ago, I put 6 Cory. Hastatus to my CRS tank and they ate all my CRS babies in just one night. Though dwarf Cory's look small and cute, they are very efficient shrimp preditors.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay, better play safe, going to remove them soon..

Ottos are okay right??


----------



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

Ottos are okay.
They are vegetarians


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Witnessing how well my pygmy cories devour blackworms and mosquito larva (which they go crazy for); I'm sure they'd have no problem picking off many baby shrimp.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

I had 6 pygmy hastatus and sadly 5 have died (although I have one baby fry from before they died!) and a tank full of cherry shrimp. I didn't notice any predation and my cherries were always out in full force. I'm assuming that they were not scared to come out at all hours b/c there isn't anything in the tank harassing them. I even have some shots of the shrimp fry and cory fry together.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/52050-care-see-my-el-natural-20-a.html

I sure hope they don't eat the shrimps b/c I am going to get some more Pygmy Habrosus next week. Love the cute lil guys.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

if the tank had lots of moss and stuff for the shrimp to hide in would they have a better chance of surviving? im settin up a new tank and theres gonna be a lot of moss and fissidens on wood thats up off the substrate where the corys usually are. i was plannin on having rcs and pygmy corys in there but not so sure now lol


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

I try to put Bumble Bee Cory, with CRS.

I found out after 1-2 days after I put the Bumble Bee Cory in, the frys is reduced lot and always hiding.

So, I catch the Cory up, place a small in container with 2 low grade small CRS frys. After 1 night, they disappear...


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i think ill need to let the rcs colonize for a while before adding any corys


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

That will be a waste of your effort IMHO.. they'll just devour the shrimplets as they go.. i already removed them from my breeder.. the only fishes in there are Otto...

drew


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Chuppy said:


> That will be a waste of your effort IMHO.. they'll just devour the shrimplets as they go.. i already removed them from my breeder.. the only fishes in there are Otto...
> 
> drew


I heard bristle nose pelco is ok , I wanna try with CRS if i have chance to get one~


----------

